# The Chaos Primarch's loyalty



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

I am mostly looking at the Big 4 who fell to individual Chaos Gods. Before the HH Fulgrim and Magnus were extremely loyal to the Emperor, but they got 'tricked' into Chaos. Angron and Mort pretty much hated the guy from their first meeting. After "Betrayer" where it shows Angron being bat shit crazy well before the HH, even threatening to take the Emp's head when confronted by Leman Russ got me thinking.

I am betting Mort has a legit reason for hating the Emp., and part of it will have to do with the Emp. saving Mort's life. (Only Vulkan had something like that happen, and he stayed loyal).

It makes me wonder. 2 brothers hated him from the start, the other 2 were as loyal of sons that could be found. What makes it more interesting is that the Angron/Fulgrim and Mort/Magnus hatred reflects the Chaos gods that they represent.

On that note, Horus had his hands full keeping all of these factions fighting for him. I think a good book could be of some loyalist Alpha Legion donning the armor of the Traitor Legions and attacking Horus's allies. How do you think Angron would respond if he got attacked by a few hundred Emp's Children? I am sure becoming a Daemon Prince has not helped his temper.


----------



## aerogems (May 16, 2013)

One of the things I've actually been intrigued about with ADB's upcoming Black Legion series, is some kind of exploration of what the traitor Primarchs have been up to. Given all the loyalist Primarchs are either dead or missing, if the traitor Primarchs, as Deamon Princes, took the field of battle more often, they should be able to guarantee victory even if the traitor forces are generally having to scrounge for supplies and other resources. 

I think it would be interesting to see something about what the traitor Primarchs have been up to and exactly why they ultimately abandoned their legions.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

aerogems said:


> One of the things I've actually been intrigued about with ADB's upcoming Black Legion series, is some kind of exploration of what the traitor Primarchs have been up to. Given all the loyalist Primarchs are either dead or missing, if the traitor Primarchs, as Deamon Princes, took the field of battle more often, they should be able to guarantee victory even if the traitor forces are generally having to scrounge for supplies and other resources.
> 
> I think it would be interesting to see something about what the traitor Primarchs have been up to and exactly why they ultimately abandoned their legions.


We already know the answers to those questions.

They abandoned their Legions because they had transcended the mortal realm and embraced daemonhood. Essentially, they are now only concerned with the Great Game (and any lingering grievances they maintain from their mortal lives). Why would they concern themselves with the petty, meaningless wars of mortals?

Similarly, they have been occupied with the Great Game and chasing any and every whim they choose. They are as gods within the Eye. 

But also, being daemons also limits their effectiveness in conventional warfare in the materium. They rely on warp rifts to maintain their presence outside of the warp/Eye.

Although I think AD-B has said some of the Daemon-Primarchs may feature in his _Rise of the Warmaster_ series, I don't think they will feature comprehensively. The tale is about Abaddon after all.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

They will feature as cameos most definitely. I would imagine Magnus, Lorgar or Perturabo would be highest candidates. Fulgrim and Angron doesn't give the feel of appearing, just like Night Haunter or Alpharius.


----------

